# Mornington (Mt Eliza) Water



## PaleRider (20/10/16)

I'm making a sea change & moving to Mt Eliza in December & want to start planning for my brewing water now.
Anybody have a recent water report for the area or better yet some first hand advice on the water in the area?

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## stuartf (20/10/16)

Hey Matt, been brewing in mt eliza for a few years now. Latest profile i have from southeastern water is from 2014/15 (dont have a link to it but you can google it). Avg specs from the report are Ca 6mg/l, Mg 1mg/l, Na 5mg/l, Cl 10mg/l, SO4 2mg/l, Alkalinity 26 (CaCO3), pH 7.5.
Recently ive had some issues with chlorophenols in my pilsners so currently trying to trace the source of that suspecting Cl levels have been increased recently, waiting for an answer from SE.


----------



## zeggie (20/10/16)

stuartf said:


> Recently ive had some issues with chlorophenols in my pilsners so currently trying to trace the source


I moved to Narre Warren a year back and noticably different water than inner city. Definite chloramine and chlorine. You might have the same where you live. I've had to carbon filter, let sit overnight and use campden tablets.


----------



## stuartf (25/10/16)

I had a call back from the water quality dept from South East water and they put me on to a useful page on their website (link below) that allows you to check most recent water levels at the testing locations near your address. He confirmed that they don't use any ammonia in their sterilisation so there should be no chloramines in the water. They tell me that levels of the main brewing ions and pH are very constant from year to year and across their service region so once you have these you shouldn't need to change them too often. Most recent brew I boiled water the day before brewing and left to sit overnight and there was no chlorine smell on brew day so fingers crossed my current batch isn't a repeat of my last band-aid pilsner!

http://southeastwater.com.au/LearnAboutWater/WaterQuality/Pages/WaterQuality.aspx


----------



## PaleRider (26/10/16)

Thanks Stuart, just what I was after. Good luck with the pilsner!

Cheers.


----------



## stuartf (5/2/17)

Hey PaleRider, hope the move went well. Have you had a chance to put a brew down yet? Wondering how you got on with the water, in the end i bought a cheap charcoal filter to fix my chlorine problem and things have been good, no more band aid beers thankfully!


----------



## PaleRider (8/2/17)

Hey Stuart, I've put down a few brews so far. Still setting the brewery up, but getting there slowly.
I also picked up a charcoal filter as the smell of chlorine in the water was very noticeable, especially compared to where I moved from.
I ended up dumping the first brew I did down here, which I put down to not running enough water through the new filter before brewing. Was not good!

Cheers.


----------

